# Kingston or St. Jean for 28 y/o student?



## robert_becher (25 Apr 2010)

Hey there!

Found this forum to be super helpful in making some decisions, lots of great advice here!

I'm finishing up my application for ROTP (Pilot, ACSO, Aerospace Control), and am thinking of going to St. Jean for the prep year, instead of going straight to Kingston. Now, since I'm a bit older than most applicant are (I'm 28), would my age be an advantage for me or not? Are there a few older students like me in the same situation out there?

I'm wanting to go to St. Jean because I've been out of school for a few years, and think it'll be a great way to get back up to snuff.

Oh a bit of background info, my grades in highschool were about a C average, played rugby for 11 years, did a year of living in New Zealand, went to a flight school and obtained my Commercial Helicopter License, did a Mountain course, Group IV IFR rating, 194 hours flight time.

Been interested in the military for a long time, and having tried to get into the civilian aviation industry for a few years (which is getting kinda ridiculous!), decided that maybe I'd take a closer look at the opportunities in the Canadian Forces.

Thanks for any help, big or small, that anyone can provide.

Cheers!

-RCB


----------



## Jammer (25 Apr 2010)

A C average will not get you into RMC/CMR.
Flight time is not a clincher either. A recruiter will be better able to answer your questions.


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Apr 2010)

There were people in my RMC year with C averages in High School.  If you don't try, you'll never know.


----------



## macknightcr (25 Apr 2010)

I'm 22 now and will be 23 by the time school starts, and I was accepted to RMC St. Jean.  I am looking at it a little like you are now, I wanted Kingston to begin with, but I think having my eyes "reopened" to the world of academics slowly will be better for my GPA then if I were thrown in with Men and Women making the transition from High School.

If this is something you really want and you are offered the job you want next year, I say suck it up and go where they tell you to.  CMR is at most 2 years then you finish in Kingston anyway, to me it's a no brainer.


----------



## DexOlesa (25 Apr 2010)

23 turning 24 this fall headed to Kingston.


----------



## yoman (27 Apr 2010)

There's someone who's in his mid-thirties in second year at RMC right now who did prep year.


----------



## 2010newbie (28 Apr 2010)

I'm 33 and I applied ROTP (Pilot) in November 2009. I didn't graduate high school and my grades were not very good, but I have just over a year of schooling from Embry Riddle Aeronautical University. I have been taking classes with them part-time over the last few years and my GPA is okay.

I did not apply to RMC, only civilian universities and I have been accepted. I have procrastinated applying for a few years now (kept saying I would wait until I complete my degree and apply DEO or wait until CEOTP opens up). I finally said I'd take whatever they had and ROTP was the only option open. There is no harm in applying and you'll never know until the process is complete.


----------

